# Relaying Email - Postix Problem

## grudge

I've setup postfix for our company's email smtp server. The server is connected to the internet via adsl and it works fine. One of our branches are also connected to our network via a router and fibre optic. Our branch is now running the Gentoo Server, but the other branch is still using win2k and exchange for their internal email. If someone at my branch sends email then it tries to send it externally (ie. via the adsl) which doesn't work because it's internal email. How can I setup postfix so that it sends email with domain ..@foo.co.za directly via the router to their exchange server ??

----------

## uxbod

You will need to setup a postfix transport file. It will be something like :

foo.co.za    smtp:branchemailserver

Do a 'man transport'

----------

## psp

Yup I would do a

```
 foo.co.za    smtp:[exchange.box.co.za]
```

 to prevent MX lookups.

I would also join the postfix-users list for more help.

Hope this helps...

----------

## grudge

ok, i've created the following file : 

```

# Transport file (/etc/postfix/transport)

foo.co.za           smtp:exchangeserver.foo.co.za

```

and I did the following command :

```
postmap /etc/postfix/transport
```

but according to the logs it still tries to send all ..@foo.co.za email to the external isp ??

----------

## psp

Did you also issue a 

```
postfix reload
```

 after changing the transport map? Postfix will take a while to recognise the change unless you reload it.

Could you add '-v' to you smtp "service" in the /etc/postfix/master.cf file to make the logs more verbose and then post these logs?

Thanks...

----------

## grudge

Here is a part of the log where I try to send an email to linda@tospec.co.za, its supposed to send that email to the exchange server, but it keeps on try to send it to our isp's mail server. Any ideas ?

I have setup the transport, did a 'postmap /etc/postfix/transport' as above and done a postfix reload ...

Any ideas ?

```

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] connect from server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] > server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]: 220 lserver.sce.co.za ESMTP Postfix

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x8087198

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_start: 0x8087198

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] proxymap stream disconnect

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_stop: 0x8087198

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_start: 0x8087198

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] < server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]: HELO server

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] > server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]: 250 lserver.sce.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x8087198

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] < server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]: MAIL FROM: <tvdbon@sce.co.za>

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: input: <tvdbon@sce.co.za>

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: result: tvdbon@sce.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] fsspace: .: block size 4096, blocks free 2343359

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_check_size: blocks 4096 avail 2343359 min_free 0 size 0

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] connect to subsystem public/cleanup

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: queue_id

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: queue_id

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 732968B662

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] send attr flags = 2

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] 732968B662: client=server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] > server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]: 250 Ok

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x8087198

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] < server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]: RCPT TO: <linda@tospec.co.za>

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: input: <linda@tospec.co.za>

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: result: linda@tospec.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: START

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] permit_mynetworks: server.sce.co.za 192.168.20.1

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: server.sce.co.za ~? 127.0.0.0/8

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 192.168.20.1 ~? 127.0.0.0/8

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: server.sce.co.za ~? 192.168.20.0/24

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 192.168.20.1 ~? 192.168.20.0/24

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks status=1

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] connect to subsystem private/rewrite

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = rewrite

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] send attr rule = canonicalize

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] send attr address = linda@tospec.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: address

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: linda@tospec.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] rewrite_clnt: canonicalize: linda@tospec.co.za -> linda@tospec.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = resolve

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] send attr address = linda@tospec.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: transport

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: transport

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: smtp

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: nexthop

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: nexthop

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: tospec.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: recipient

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: recipient

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: linda@tospec.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: flags

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 4096

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] resolve_clnt_query: `linda@tospec.co.za' -> t=`smtp' h=`tospec.co.za' r=`linda@tospec.co.za'

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] ctable_locate: install entry key linda@tospec.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: linda@tospec.co.za: not found

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: tospec.co.za ~? lserver.sce.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: tospec.co.za ~? localhost.sce.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: tospec.co.za: no match

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: @tospec.co.za: not found

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] mail_addr_find: linda@tospec.co.za -> (not found)

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: canonical_maps: linda@tospec.co.za: not found

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: tospec.co.za ~? lserver.sce.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: tospec.co.za ~? localhost.sce.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: tospec.co.za: no match

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: canonical_maps: @tospec.co.za: not found

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] mail_addr_find: linda@tospec.co.za -> (not found)

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: linda@tospec.co.za: not found

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: tospec.co.za ~? lserver.sce.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: tospec.co.za ~? localhost.sce.co.za

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: tospec.co.za: no match

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: @tospec.co.za: not found

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] mail_addr_find: linda@tospec.co.za -> (not found)

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] > server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]: 250 Ok

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x8087198

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] < server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]: DATA

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] > server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]: 354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: status

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/cleanup] 732968B662: message-id=<010301c325dd$bf8f1010$0114a8c0@sce.co.za>

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/qmgr] 732968B662: from=<tvdbon@sce.co.za>, size=1322, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: status

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 0

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: reason

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: reason

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: (end)

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] > server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]: 250 Ok: queued as 732968B662

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x8087198

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] < server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]: QUIT

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] > server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]: 221 Bye

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 1

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] connection closed

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_stop: 0x8087198

May 29 14:17:10 [postfix/smtp] 732968B662: to=<linda@tospec.co.za>, relay=taita.cyberserv.co.za[196.25.85.142], delay=0, status=bounced (host taita.cyberserv.co.za[196.25.85.142] said: 550 unknown user <linda@tospec.co.za> (in reply to RCPT TO command))

May 29 14:17:10 [postfix/cleanup] 1006D8B678: message-id=<20030529121710.1006D8B678@lserver.sce.co.za>

May 29 14:17:10 [postfix/qmgr] 1006D8B678: from=<>, size=3078, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

May 29 14:17:10 [postfix/smtp] 1006D8B678: to=<tvdbon@sce.co.za>, relay=taita.cyberserv.co.za[196.25.85.142], delay=0, status=bounced (host taita.cyberserv.co.za[196.25.85.142] said: 501 bogus mail from (in reply to MAIL FROM command))

May 29 14:17:11 [pop3d] Connection, ip=[192.168.20.1]

May 29 14:17:11 [pop3d] LOGIN, user=tvdbon, ip=[192.168.20.1]

May 29 14:17:11 [pop3d] LOGOUT, user=tvdbon, ip=[192.168.20.1], top=0, retr=0

```

----------

## psp

Heh a good old SA host...    :Very Happy: 

Have you set the transport map up in the /etc/postfix/main.cf?

Do a quick: 'postconf | grep ^transport_maps' and make sure it is set to your transport map (w/o the .db extension) i.e.

```

blah root # postconf | grep ^transport_maps

transport_maps = /etc/postfix/transport

```

I don't see the transport lookup working... See here:

```

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: transport

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: transport

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: smtp

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: nexthop

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: nexthop

May 29 14:17:09 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: tospec.co.za 

```

The nexthop is wrong...

Hope this helps...

----------

## grudge

 *psp wrote:*   

> Heh a good old SA host...   
> 
> Have you set the transport map up in the /etc/postfix/main.cf?
> 
> Do a quick: 'postconf | grep ^transport_maps' and make sure it is set to your transport map (w/o the .db extension) i.e.
> ...

 

Well, I get 

```
transport_maps = 
```

so i had a look in my main.cf, but I don't see where I can set the settings. Maybe I'm just too tired and missed it .. ?

here is my main.cf :

```

# Global Postfix configuration file. This file lists only a subset

# of all 250+ parameters. See the sample-xxx.cf files for a full list.

# 

# The general format is lines with parameter = value pairs. Lines

# that begin with whitespace continue the previous line. A value can

# contain references to other $names or ${name}s.

#

# NOTE - CHANGE NO MORE THAN 2-3 PARAMETERS AT A TIME, AND TEST IF

# POSTFIX STILL WORKS AFTER EVERY CHANGE.

# SOFT BOUNCE

#

# The soft_bounce parameter provides a limited safety net for

# testing.  When soft_bounce is enabled, mail will remain queued that

# would otherwise bounce. This parameter disables locally-generated

# bounces, and prevents the SMTP server from rejecting mail permanently

# (by changing 5xx replies into 4xx replies). However, soft_bounce

# is no cure for address rewriting mistakes or mail routing mistakes.

#

#soft_bounce = no

# LOCAL PATHNAME INFORMATION

#

# The queue_directory specifies the location of the Postfix queue.

# This is also the root directory of Postfix daemons that run chrooted.

# See the files in examples/chroot-setup for setting up Postfix chroot

# environments on different UNIX systems.

#

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

# The command_directory parameter specifies the location of all

# postXXX commands.

#

command_directory = /usr/sbin

# The daemon_directory parameter specifies the location of all Postfix

# daemon programs (i.e. programs listed in the master.cf file). This

# directory must be owned by root.

#

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

# QUEUE AND PROCESS OWNERSHIP

#

# The mail_owner parameter specifies the owner of the Postfix queue

# and of most Postfix daemon processes.  Specify the name of a user

# account THAT DOES NOT SHARE ITS USER OR GROUP ID WITH OTHER ACCOUNTS

# AND THAT OWNS NO OTHER FILES OR PROCESSES ON THE SYSTEM.  In

# particular, don't specify nobody or daemon. PLEASE USE A DEDICATED

# USER.

#

mail_owner = postfix

# The default_privs parameter specifies the default rights used by

# the local delivery agent for delivery to external file or command.

# These rights are used in the absence of a recipient user context.

# DO NOT SPECIFY A PRIVILEGED USER OR THE POSTFIX OWNER.

#

#default_privs = nobody

# INTERNET HOST AND DOMAIN NAMES

# 

# The myhostname parameter specifies the internet hostname of this

# mail system. The default is to use the fully-qualified domain name

# from gethostname(). $myhostname is used as a default value for many

# other configuration parameters.

#

myhostname = lserver.sce.co.za

#myhostname = virtual.domain.tld

# The mydomain parameter specifies the local internet domain name.

# The default is to use $myhostname minus the first component.

# $mydomain is used as a default value for many other configuration

# parameters.

#

mydomain = sce.co.za

# SENDING MAIL

# 

# The myorigin parameter specifies the domain that locally-posted

# mail appears to come from. The default is to append $myhostname,

# which is fine for small sites.  If you run a domain with multiple

# machines, you should (1) change this to $mydomain and (2) set up

# a domain-wide alias database that aliases each user to

# user@that.users.mailhost.

#

# For the sake of consistency between sender and recipient addresses,

# myorigin also specifies the default domain name that is appended

# to recipient addresses that have no @domain part.

#

#myorigin = $myhostname

#myorigin = $mydomain

# RECEIVING MAIL

# The inet_interfaces parameter specifies the network interface

# addresses that this mail system receives mail on.  By default,

# the software claims all active interfaces on the machine. The

# parameter also controls delivery of mail to user@[ip.address].

#

# See also the proxy_interfaces parameter, for network addresses that

# are forwarded to us via a proxy or network address translator.

#

# Note: you need to stop/start Postfix when this parameter changes.

#

#inet_interfaces = all

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost

# The proxy_interfaces parameter specifies the network interface

# addresses that this mail system receives mail on by way of a

# proxy or network address translation unit. This setting extends

# the address list specified with the inet_interfaces parameter.

#

# You must specify your proxy/NAT addresses when your system is a

# backup MX host for other domains, otherwise mail delivery loops

# will happen when the primary MX host is down.

#

#proxy_interfaces =

#proxy_interfaces = 1.2.3.4

# The mydestination parameter specifies the list of domains that this

# machine considers itself the final destination for.

#

# These domains are routed to the delivery agent specified with the

# local_transport parameter setting. By default, that is the UNIX

# compatible delivery agent that lookups all recipients in /etc/passwd

# and /etc/aliases or their equivalent.

#

# The default is $myhostname + localhost.$mydomain.  On a mail domain

# gateway, you should also include $mydomain.

#

# Do not specify the names of virtual domains - those domains are

# specified elsewhere (see sample-virtual.cf).

#

# Do not specify the names of domains that this machine is backup MX

# host for. Specify those names via the relay_domains settings for

# the SMTP server, or use permit_mx_backup if you are lazy (see

# sample-smtpd.cf).

#

# The local machine is always the final destination for mail addressed

# to user@[the.net.work.address] of an interface that the mail system

# receives mail on (see the inet_interfaces parameter).

#

# Specify a list of host or domain names, /file/name or type:table

# patterns, separated by commas and/or whitespace. A /file/name

# pattern is replaced by its contents; a type:table is matched when

# a name matches a lookup key (the right-hand side is ignored).

# Continue long lines by starting the next line with whitespace.

#

# See also below, section "REJECTING MAIL FOR UNKNOWN LOCAL USERS".

#

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain $mydomain

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain,

#   mail.$mydomain, www.$mydomain, ftp.$mydomain

# REJECTING MAIL FOR UNKNOWN LOCAL USERS

#

# The local_recipient_maps parameter specifies optional lookup tables

# with all names or addresses of users that are local with respect

# to $mydestination and $inet_interfaces.

#

# If this parameter is defined, then the SMTP server will reject

# mail for unknown local users. This parameter is defined by default.

#

# To turn off local recipient checking in the SMTP server, specify

# local_recipient_maps = (i.e. empty).

#

# The default setting assumes that you use the default Postfix local

# delivery agent for local delivery. You need to update the

# local_recipient_maps setting if:

#

# - You define $mydestination domain recipients in files other than

#   /etc/passwd, /etc/aliases, or the $virtual_alias_maps files.

#   For example, you define $mydestination domain recipients in    

#   the $virtual_mailbox_maps files.

#

# - You redefine the local delivery agent in master.cf.

#

# - You redefine the "local_transport" setting in main.cf.

#

# - You use the "luser_relay", "mailbox_transport", or "fallback_transport"

#   feature of the Postfix local delivery agent (see sample-local.cf).

#

# Details are described in the LOCAL_RECIPIENT_README file.

#

# Beware: if the Postfix SMTP server runs chrooted, you probably have

# to access the passwd file via the proxymap service, in order to

# overcome chroot restrictions. The alternative, having a copy of

# the system passwd file in the chroot jail is just not practical.

#

# The right-hand side of the lookup tables is conveniently ignored.

# In the left-hand side, specify a bare username, an @domain.tld

# wild-card, or specify a user@domain.tld address.

# 

#local_recipient_maps = unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps = proxy:unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps =

# The unknown_local_recipient_reject_code specifies the SMTP server

# response code when a recipient domain matches $mydestination or

# $inet_interfaces, while $local_recipient_maps is non-empty and the

# recipient address or address local-part is not found.

#

# The default setting is 550 (reject mail) but it is safer to start

# with 450 (try again later) until you are certain that your

# local_recipient_maps settings are OK.

#

#unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

# TRUST AND RELAY CONTROL

# The mynetworks parameter specifies the list of "trusted" SMTP

# clients that have more privileges than "strangers".

#

# In particular, "trusted" SMTP clients are allowed to relay mail

# through Postfix.  See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions parameter

# in file sample-smtpd.cf.

#

# You can specify the list of "trusted" network addresses by hand

# or you can let Postfix do it for you (which is the default).

#

# By default (mynetworks_style = subnet), Postfix "trusts" SMTP

# clients in the same IP subnetworks as the local machine.

# On Linux, this does works correctly only with interfaces specified

# with the "ifconfig" command.

# 

# Specify "mynetworks_style = class" when Postfix should "trust" SMTP

# clients in the same IP class A/B/C networks as the local machine.

# Don't do this with a dialup site - it would cause Postfix to "trust"

# your entire provider's network.  Instead, specify an explicit

# mynetworks list by hand, as described below.

#  

# Specify "mynetworks_style = host" when Postfix should "trust"

# only the local machine.

# 

#mynetworks_style = class

#mynetworks_style = subnet

#mynetworks_style = host

# Alternatively, you can specify the mynetworks list by hand, in

# which case Postfix ignores the mynetworks_style setting.

#

# Specify an explicit list of network/netmask patterns, where the

# mask specifies the number of bits in the network part of a host

# address.

#

# You can also specify the absolute pathname of a pattern file instead

# of listing the patterns here. Specify type:table for table-based lookups

# (the value on the table right-hand side is not used).

#

#mynetworks = 168.100.189.0/28, 127.0.0.0/8

#mynetworks = $config_directory/mynetworks

#mynetworks = hash:/etc/postfix/network_table

# The relay_domains parameter restricts what destinations this system will

# relay mail to.  See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions restriction in the

# file sample-smtpd.cf for detailed information.

#

# By default, Postfix relays mail

# - from "trusted" clients (IP address matches $mynetworks) to any destination,

# - from "untrusted" clients to destinations that match $relay_domains or

#   subdomains thereof, except addresses with sender-specified routing.

# The default relay_domains value is $mydestination.

# 

# In addition to the above, the Postfix SMTP server by default accepts mail

# that Postfix is final destination for:

# - destinations that match $inet_interfaces,

# - destinations that match $mydestination

# - destinations that match $virtual_alias_domains,

# - destinations that match $virtual_mailbox_domains.

# These destinations do not need to be listed in $relay_domains.

# 

# Specify a list of hosts or domains, /file/name patterns or type:name

# lookup tables, separated by commas and/or whitespace.  Continue

# long lines by starting the next line with whitespace. A file name

# is replaced by its contents; a type:name table is matched when a

# (parent) domain appears as lookup key.

#

# NOTE: Postfix will not automatically forward mail for domains that

# list this system as their primary or backup MX host. See the

# permit_mx_backup restriction in the file sample-smtpd.cf.

#

#relay_domains = $mydestination

# INTERNET OR INTRANET

# The relayhost parameter specifies the default host to send mail to

# when no entry is matched in the optional transport(5) table. When

# no relayhost is given, mail is routed directly to the destination.

#

# On an intranet, specify the organizational domain name. If your

# internal DNS uses no MX records, specify the name of the intranet

# gateway host instead.

#

# In the case of SMTP, specify a domain, host, host:port, [host]:port,

# [address] or [address]:port; the form [host] turns off MX lookups.

#

# If you're connected via UUCP, see also the default_transport parameter.

#

#relayhost = $mydomain

#relayhost = gateway.my.domain

#relayhost = uucphost

#relayhost = [an.ip.add.ress]

# REJECTING UNKNOWN RELAY USERS

#

# The relay_recipient_maps parameter specifies optional lookup tables

# with all addresses in the domains that match $relay_domains.

#

# If this parameter is defined, then the SMTP server will reject

# mail for unknown relay users. This feature is off by default.

#

# The right-hand side of the lookup tables is conveniently ignored.

# In the left-hand side, specify an @domain.tld wild-card, or specify

# a user@domain.tld address.

# 

#relay_recipient_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/relay_recipients

# INPUT RATE CONTROL

#

# The in_flow_delay configuration parameter implements mail input

# flow control. This feature is turned on by default, although it

# still needs further development (it's disabled on SCO UNIX due

# to an SCO bug).

# 

# A Postfix process will pause for $in_flow_delay seconds before

# accepting a new message, when the message arrival rate exceeds the

# message delivery rate. With the default 50 SMTP server process

# limit, this limits the mail inflow to 50 messages a second more

# than the number of messages delivered per second.

# 

# Specify 0 to disable the feature. Valid delays are 0..10.

# 

#in_flow_delay = 1s

# ADDRESS REWRITING

#

# Insert text from sample-rewrite.cf if you need to do address

# masquerading.

#

# Insert text from sample-canonical.cf if you need to do address

# rewriting, or if you need username->Firstname.Lastname mapping.

# ADDRESS REDIRECTION (VIRTUAL DOMAIN)

#

# Insert text from sample-virtual.cf if you need virtual domain support.

# "USER HAS MOVED" BOUNCE MESSAGES

#

# Insert text from sample-relocated.cf if you need "user has moved"

# style bounce messages. Alternatively, you can bounce recipients

# with an SMTP server access table. See sample-smtpd.cf.

# TRANSPORT MAP

#

# Insert text from sample-transport.cf if you need explicit routing.

# ALIAS DATABASE

#

# The alias_maps parameter specifies the list of alias databases used

# by the local delivery agent. The default list is system dependent.

#

# On systems with NIS, the default is to search the local alias

# database, then the NIS alias database. See aliases(5) for syntax

# details.

# 

# If you change the alias database, run "postalias /etc/aliases" (or

# wherever your system stores the mail alias file), or simply run

# "newaliases" to build the necessary DBM or DB file.

#

# It will take a minute or so before changes become visible.  Use

# "postfix reload" to eliminate the delay.

#

#alias_maps = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, nis:mail.aliases

#alias_maps = netinfo:/aliases

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

# The alias_database parameter specifies the alias database(s) that

# are built with "newaliases" or "sendmail -bi".  This is a separate

# configuration parameter, because alias_maps (see above) may specify

# tables that are not necessarily all under control by Postfix.

#

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/mail/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/opt/majordomo/aliases

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

# ADDRESS EXTENSIONS (e.g., user+foo)

#

# The recipient_delimiter parameter specifies the separator between

# user names and address extensions (user+foo). See canonical(5),

# local(8), relocated(5) and virtual(5) for the effects this has on

# aliases, canonical, virtual, relocated and .forward file lookups.

# Basically, the software tries user+foo and .forward+foo before

# trying user and .forward.

#

#recipient_delimiter = +

# DELIVERY TO MAILBOX

#

# The home_mailbox parameter specifies the optional pathname of a

# mailbox file relative to a user's home directory. The default

# mailbox file is /var/spool/mail/user or /var/mail/user.  Specify

# "Maildir/" for qmail-style delivery (the / is required).

#

#home_mailbox = Mailbox

home_mailbox = .maildir/

home_mailbox = .maildir/

 

# The mail_spool_directory parameter specifies the directory where

# UNIX-style mailboxes are kept. The default setting depends on the

# system type.

#

#mail_spool_directory = /var/mail

#mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

# The mailbox_command parameter specifies the optional external

# command to use instead of mailbox delivery. The command is run as

# the recipient with proper HOME, SHELL and LOGNAME environment settings.

# Exception:  delivery for root is done as $default_user.

#

# Other environment variables of interest: USER (recipient username),

# EXTENSION (address extension), DOMAIN (domain part of address),

# and LOCAL (the address localpart).

#

# Unlike other Postfix configuration parameters, the mailbox_command

# parameter is not subjected to $parameter substitutions. This is to

# make it easier to specify shell syntax (see example below).

#

# Avoid shell meta characters because they will force Postfix to run

# an expensive shell process. Procmail alone is expensive enough.

#

# IF YOU USE THIS TO DELIVER MAIL SYSTEM-WIDE, YOU MUST SET UP AN

# ALIAS THAT FORWARDS MAIL FOR ROOT TO A REAL USER.

#

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail -a "$EXTENSION"

# The mailbox_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use after processing aliases and .forward files. This parameter

# has precedence over the mailbox_command, fallback_transport and

# luser_relay parameters.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf.  The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#mailbox_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#mailbox_transport = cyrus

# The fallback_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use for recipients that are not found in the UNIX passwd database.

# This parameter has precedence over the luser_relay parameter.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf.  The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#fallback_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#fallback_transport = cyrus

#fallback_transport =

# The luser_relay parameter specifies an optional destination address

# for unknown recipients.  By default, mail for unknown@$mydestination

# and unknown@[$inet_interfaces] is returned as undeliverable.

#

# The following expansions are done on luser_relay: $user (recipient

# username), $shell (recipient shell), $home (recipient home directory),

# $recipient (full recipient address), $extension (recipient address

# extension), $domain (recipient domain), $local (entire recipient

# localpart), $recipient_delimiter. Specify ${name?value} or

# ${name:value} to expand value only when $name does (does not) exist.

#

# luser_relay works only for the default Postfix local delivery agent.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must specify "local_recipient_maps =" (i.e. empty) in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#luser_relay = $user@other.host

#luser_relay = $local@other.host

#luser_relay = admin+$local

  

# JUNK MAIL CONTROLS

# 

# The controls listed here are only a very small subset. See the file

# sample-smtpd.cf for an elaborate list of anti-UCE controls.

# The header_checks parameter specifies an optional table with patterns

# that each logical message header is matched against, including

# headers that span multiple physical lines.

#

# By default, these patterns also apply to MIME headers and to the

# headers of attached messages. With older Postfix versions, MIME and

# attached message headers were treated as body text.

#

# For details, see the sample-filter.cf file.

#

#header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks

# FAST ETRN SERVICE

#

# Postfix maintains per-destination logfiles with information about

# deferred mail, so that mail can be flushed quickly with the SMTP

# "ETRN domain.tld" command, or by executing "sendmail -qRdomain.tld".

# 

# By default, Postfix maintains deferred mail logfile information

# only for destinations that Postfix is willing to relay to (as

# specified in the relay_domains parameter). For other destinations,

# Postfix attempts to deliver ALL queued mail after receiving the

# SMTP "ETRN domain.tld" command, or after execution of "sendmail

# -qRdomain.tld". This can be slow when a lot of mail is queued.

# 

# The fast_flush_domains parameter controls what destinations are

# eligible for this "fast ETRN/sendmail -qR" service.

# 

#fast_flush_domains = $relay_domains

#fast_flush_domains =

# SHOW SOFTWARE VERSION OR NOT

#

# The smtpd_banner parameter specifies the text that follows the 220

# code in the SMTP server's greeting banner. Some people like to see

# the mail version advertised. By default, Postfix shows no version.

#

# You MUST specify $myhostname at the start of the text. That is an

# RFC requirement. Postfix itself does not care.

#

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

# PARALLEL DELIVERY TO THE SAME DESTINATION

#

# How many parallel deliveries to the same user or domain? With local

# delivery, it does not make sense to do massively parallel delivery

# to the same user, because mailbox updates must happen sequentially,

# and expensive pipelines in .forward files can cause disasters when

# too many are run at the same time. With SMTP deliveries, 10

# simultaneous connections to the same domain could be sufficient to

# raise eyebrows.

# 

# Each message delivery transport has its XXX_destination_concurrency_limit

# parameter.  The default is $default_destination_concurrency_limit for

# most delivery transports. For the local delivery agent the default is 2.

#local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

#default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

# DEBUGGING CONTROL

#

# The debug_peer_level parameter specifies the increment in verbose

# logging level when an SMTP client or server host name or address

# matches a pattern in the debug_peer_list parameter.

#

debug_peer_level = 2

# The debug_peer_list parameter specifies an optional list of domain

# or network patterns, /file/name patterns or type:name tables. When

# an SMTP client or server host name or address matches a pattern,

# increase the verbose logging level by the amount specified in the

# debug_peer_level parameter.

#

#debug_peer_list = 127.0.0.1

#debug_peer_list = some.domain

# The debugger_command specifies the external command that is executed

# when a Postfix daemon program is run with the -D option.

#

# Use "command .. & sleep 5" so that the debugger can attach before

# the process marches on. If you use an X-based debugger, be sure to

# set up your XAUTHORITY environment variable before starting Postfix.

#

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

# If you don't have X installed on the Postfix machine, try:

# debugger_command =

#   PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin; export PATH; (echo cont;

#   echo where) | gdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id 2>&1

#   >$config_directory/$process_name.$process_id.log & sleep 5

# INSTALL-TIME CONFIGURATION INFORMATION

#

# The following parameters are used when installing a new Postfix version.

# 

# sendmail_path: The full pathname of the Postfix sendmail command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible mail posting interface.

# 

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

# newaliases_path: The full pathname of the Postfix newaliases command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible command to build alias databases.

#

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

# mailq_path: The full pathname of the Postfix mailq command.  This

# is the Sendmail-compatible mail queue listing command.

# 

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

# setgid_group: The group for mail submission and queue management

# commands.  This must be a group name with a numerical group ID that

# is not shared with other accounts, not even with the Postfix account.

#

setgid_group = postdrop

# manpage_directory: The location of the Postfix on-line manual pages.

#

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

# sample_directory: The location of the Postfix sample configuration files.

#

sample_directory = /etc/postfix/sample

# readme_directory: The location of the Postfix README files.

#

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.0.9

```

Any ideas ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## psp

It's hiding here:

```

# TRANSPORT MAP

#

# Insert text from sample-transport.cf if you need explicit routing.

```

You need to add your own line in.

 e.g.

```

# TRANSPORT MAP

#

# Insert text from sample-transport.cf if you need explicit routing.

transport_maps = /etc/postfix/transport

```

Then make sure the file exists:

```

root yourhost # cat /etc/postfix/transport

# My transport map

# I put the exchange.foo.co.za in [] to prevent a DNS MX lookup

# this just makes things a little quicker ;)

foo.co.za        smtp:[exchange.foo.co.za]

root yourhost # postmap /etc/postfix/transport

root yourhost # postfix reload

```

This should do it. Try and send the mail now...

----------

## grudge

Actually, when I inserted this into my main.cf, none of my email even wanted to send, all got stuck in my outbox and the send process kept timing out. I checked the sample-transport.cf file and according to it you need to change the following :

```

# TRANSPORT MAP 

# 

# Insert text from sample-transport.cf if you need explicit routing. 

transport_maps = /etc/postfix/transport 

```

to

```

# TRANSPORT MAP 

# 

# Insert text from sample-transport.cf if you need explicit routing. 

transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport 

```

and now my email is sending. There doesn't seem to be any errors in the logs, but I'm busy testing to see if it works.

BTW, whats the difference between 

```
transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport 
```

and 

```
transport_maps = dbm:/etc/postfix/transport 
```

 ?

Thanks for all your help so far, will let you know if it works.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## psp

Oops, my bad   :Embarassed: 

You do indeed need the 'hash' keyword.  This is simply the database/lookup type. The differences between dbm and hash are, as far as I know, dependant on the db library (sleepycat in gentoo's case) you have installed.

Hope this helps...

----------

## grudge

Hi,

The relaying part to tospec.co.za works perfectly, no problem there. But now I've noticed another problem. Our internal domain is sce.co.za, so automitically all email sent to someone@sce.co.za gets put directly in the maildir vir smtp, or something like this. BUT, some of our branches also use email which use the domain sce.co.za, ie. they don't have a home dir on our server. How can I set things up so that if email is sent and it doesn't have a recipient on the same server (even though it's the same domain), it should send it externally. At the moment all email which is sent, eg. me@sce.co.za get rejected because there is no local user for it, but it does exists externally ??

Thanks for all the great help so far   :Very Happy: 

----------

## psp

Hmm... 

I hope I'm understanding your question properly...

If you have only a handful of users that need this mail externally you can add them to the transport map. 

[sidetrack_info] Postfix is rather clever. Regardless of the order of the transport map (and similar) it always checks from the most explict definition to the least. [/sidetrack_info]

You can add them to the transport map like so:

```

# My postfix transport map

# The order is unimportant, but I like to keep things neat.

a_user@sce.co.za            smtp:

another_user@sce.co.za      smtp:

yet_another_user@sce.co.za  smtp:

sce.co.za                   smtp:[exchange_box.sce.co.za]

# End of transport map.

```

This will route all messages to; a_user@sce.co.za, another_user@sce.co.za and yet_another_user@sce.co.za to the internet (or wherever the default smtp goes) and the rest of the sce.co.za domain to the exchange box.

Hope this helps...

----------

## grudge

hmm, nearly what I want but not there yet. The server routes all email that belongs to the tospec.co.za domain to the exchange box. That works fine. Most of the sce.co.za domain emails should be put in the local maildir, all of the emails to whoever@sce.co.za who don't have a local maildir should be sent externally to the internet.

eg. user1@sce.co.za is a local user on the server and has a maildir on the server. So if any mail is sent to him then it normally just puts it in the maildir, BUT, user2 doesn't have any local usernames/home dir/maildir/... and should therefore be sent of to the internet...

----------

## psp

Ahhh... perhaps this is what you want?

```

# My transport map

# This you have.

tospec.co.za    smtp:[exchange.box.co.za]

# These are the internet users.

whoever@sce.co.za           smtp:

whoeverelse@sce.co.za    smtp:

# Deliver the rest of sce.co.za locally.

sce.co.za    local:

# End of transport map.

```

I know what you "want" is for all mails for local accounts in the sce.co.za domain to be delivered locally and any other mails to this domain to try to deliver via smtp over the net, but as far as I know this is not really possible (short of writing your own delivery mechanism - not too hard, but tricky *). You could ask the postfix-users list tho' they might provide you with better answers.

*You probably don't want to do this tho'... Delivering all other mail to the internet is not desirable, think what happens when the user account does not exist at all (e.g. xdsadad@sce.co.za) as it would be be delivered to the internet regardless...

Hope this helps...

----------

## grudge

my log shows the following after doing what you said : 

```

Jun  3 16:14:20 [postfix/postfix-script] refreshing the Postfix mail system

Jun  3 16:14:20 [postfix/master] reload configuration

Jun  3 16:14:36 [postfix/smtpd] connect from server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]

Jun  3 16:14:36 [postfix/smtpd] 0CDB48B509: client=server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]

Jun  3 16:14:36 [postfix/smtpd] 0CDB48B509: reject: RCPT from server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]: 450 <whoever@sce.co.za>: User unknown in local recipient table; from=<tvdbon@sce.co.za> to=<whoever@sce.co.za> proto=SMTP helo=<server>

Jun  3 16:14:37 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from server.sce.co.za[192.168.20.1]

```

all the sce.co.za domain email should be sent locally except the given ones (which is perfect for what I want), but I still get this error ??

----------

## psp

My bad (again)   :Embarassed: 

You also need to add the transport map to the local_recipient_map (this is new as of postfix 2.x). The default setting is this...

```

# postfix main.cf

...some stuff...

local_recipient_maps = proxy:unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

...some more stuff...

# end of main.cf

```

You need to change it to...

```

# postfix main.cf

...some stuff...

local_recipient_maps = proxy:unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps $transport_maps

...some more stuff...

# end of main.cf

```

I think this should sort your problem... (If I haven't neglected to mention something else important   :Wink:  )

----------

